# Detailing other detailers details. Porsche Cayenne Turbo S correction and dechrome



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Firstly i would like to state i don't know and i don't care who did the car initially. I am assured he has dropped off the face of the planet so thats a start i guess. So no witch hunt please. However it does annoy me when someone essentially pays twice for one job.

Below are the pictures of what the local "detailer" left as a complete job. You will see heavy wool marks, scratches, and damaged dip from where paul had the car dechromed previously. This is all to be sorted in our detail








Some thin edges were also thrown in the mix for good fun, this is from some repair work at some stage




As always paint readings were taken, as well as working out removal rates for safe correction whilst dialling in combos. Although the paint was far from hard, wool was still required to remove the previous wool marks. Our way vs their way




Much better, but not perfect as highlighted below. So the correction combo turned into a double set, rotary and wool then da and mf pads. This gave great correction AND an excellent level of finish



So i progressed down the nearside of the car with this combo





Door before



Wool



MF



The difference is obvious



And so on















This is the level of marring that was left from the mf pads, we were pushing hard



And as a demo, this was easily removed with a das6 and crimson ht pad, so you know the flex will definitely remove this




And onwards











The next image proves how lighting can be used to fool the viewer. The car looks fantastic, no?



But under the sun gun, a different story, don't be fooled guys





Now for door bottoms, sills and bumpers







Time for refining. This as usual was done with crimson ht pads and m205. Pretty much the standard on every detail. The first 3 images show holograms from where i was digging around with the rotary at some rds











After using the damaged dip for protection, i de peeled the damaged areas ready to be done again





Unfortunately due to time constraints we were unable to complete the whole car, so when it comes back in a week i will update with further finished pics. Car was then treated to zaino Z2 as paul owns and uses zaino personally, then checked once again




Time for some afters




















Next job already tucked away for treatment. New car prep with opticoat/optigloss protection and a spray on clear film for the bumper




As always, thanks for looking, i hope making the images honest doesn't make the threads too long :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Cracking work and honest as usual, I expect no less from you Matt! :thumb: One happy owner with faith restored in detailers I trust


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic work but such an ugly looking car!


----------



## shepbomb (Jun 22, 2014)

Excellent work there... WOW


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

I would like to thank matt for the fantastic job he has done on saving my paintwork i dont think some of the pictures show how bad it was and when the dip has been repaired she will be back to her best :thumb:

P.s I would also like to thank all those members who pointed me in matt's direction as without you it would still look a mess cheers :wave:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I think you should be proud of yourself for the Porsche. I cant remember the pro who said "your only as good as your last detail. That's what a reputation is earned on", the other guy just lost his . Matt you've just enhanced your company name further .Credit where its due 
Daz
just noticed this " _hope making the images honest doesn't make the threads too long_ " Definitely not. The more people that show the good, bad, ugly, and the where and the how of it the more I learn


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Phssll said:


> I would like to thank matt for the fantastic job he has done on saving my paintwork i dont think some of the pictures show how bad it was and when the dip has been repaired she will be back to her best :thumb:
> 
> P.s I would also like to thank all those members who pointed me in matt's direction as without you it would still look a mess cheers :wave:


Matt's a good egg, saw you had lots of recommendations for him :thumb:


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

Ben1413 said:


> Fantastic work but such an ugly looking car!


i wouldn't say its ugly maybe requires a certain tast and the performance makes up for any other shortcomings


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Fantastic work Matt .


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

What a mess that was. well saved there matt.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Amazing !!!! Well done !


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I love doing corrections with black paint. Matt. Well done son. Chongo


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Christ Matt that was a _mess_!! Good work though and i look forward to seeing it finished :thumb:


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

I have to say I'm staggered by those 'before' images, they are shocking to say the least.

However the 'after' images are stunning. Really fantastic work on show there. It shows the work of a talented professional.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2015)

Good work,well done...:thumb:
Many "professional detailers" do it,but not many are honest about it...respect for being upfront....
"The next image proves how lighting can be used to fool the viewer. The car looks fantastic, no?"


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

great work on the Porsche mat


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Superb work, that was a real mess before :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

OMG looks like it was done with a grotty sponge off the floor and wool from a dead rotting sheep.

Great job. Bet the customer was over the moon


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)

Wow, what a turn around


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Respect bro.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Mad to see what state the car was left in previous to your work.

Safe to say you rectified the damage in fine style, awesome as always :thumb:


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

James Bagguley said:


> Mad to see what state the car was left in previous to your work.
> 
> Safe to say you rectified the damage in fine style, awesome as always :thumb:


yup i paid £120 for that machine polish and it took him 6 hours to achieve that level of finish


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Great save Matt, sadly a regular occurance nowadays,so many starting as a valeter on Monday and changing there name to a Detailer by Friday.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG :doublesho

A complete transformation and a fine vehicle revived


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Lovely Matt as per usual.

New shape Corsa VXR will be comin your way when it's released and I've bought it for some Obsidian loving.

Catch up with you soon mate


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Great example of why even enthusiasts should make use of professionals once in a while


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice turnaround Matt, faith restored.......I hope !


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Fantastic work Matt, as always.

It shows that abrasion + paint is not to be taken lightly. 

I am sure the original guy thought he was doing fine with his machine and would have been horrified if the owner had, for instance, suggested using T-Cut .... but that is how it ended up looking for all his fancy machining.

A lesson to us all I think.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Phssll said:


> I would like to thank matt for the fantastic job he has done on saving my paintwork i dont think some of the pictures show how bad it was and when the dip has been repaired she will be back to her best :thumb:
> 
> P.s I would also like to thank all those members who pointed me in matt's direction as without you it would still look a mess cheers :wave:


My pleasure and grateful for the custom, be interesting to get a few images together of the dip also



zippo said:


> I think you should be proud of yourself for the Porsche. I cant remember the pro who said "your only as good as your last detail. That's what a reputation is earned on", the other guy just lost his . Matt you've just enhanced your company name further .Credit where its due
> Daz
> just noticed this " _hope making the images honest doesn't make the threads too long_ " Definitely not. The more people that show the good, bad, ugly, and the where and the how of it the more I learn


Thankyou daz, I'm still learning and growing with the camera and tripod but I'm determined to show exact same images, lighting and angles for honest turn around. I appreciate the feedback


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Phssll said:


> i wouldn't say its ugly maybe requires a certain tast and the performance makes up for any other shortcomings


It's ugly.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic work, and a reality check for a lot of people who think they can use a machine polisher, your photos and explanations are bang on the money, and shows that anyone who thinks they can polish a car of that size for £120 quid hasnt got the first clue in what they are doing, like the old saying goes, "you get what you pay for".
This thread should be made a sticky, and you are my new Hero, well done mate.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Ted, I can't add to that, you said it for me. 
Matt, as usual, I'm in awe of that standard of work :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Unfortunatly i can believe how bad that car was left by a previous "detailer"....

Saved again by Mat...

Surely a man thats now at the top of the game!.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work Matt, a great rescue.


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

A couple of pics today whilst the sun was out im not great with a camera but they show the flake poppong now which was never there before [URL="[URL=http://s80.photobucket.com/user/PHSSLL/media/DSCN14101.jpg.html][IMG]http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j182/PHSSLL/DSCN14101.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL=http://s80.photobucket.com/user/PHSSLL/media/DSCN14091.jpg.html]:thumb:

[URL=http://s80.photobucket.com/user/PHSSLL/media/DSCN14061_1.jpg.html]

And here are some reflection shots in the paintwork

[URL=http://s80.photobucket.com/user/PHSSLL/media/DSCN14161.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s80.photobucket.com/user/PHSSLL/media/DSCN14171.jpg.html]

:doublesho


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Amazing how that paint has been brought back to life..


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Cracking job


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Amazing job!

How did you spray the rear badges??


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Sicskate said:


> Amazing job!
> 
> How did you spray the rear badges??


Using a latex paint from cardip uk (like plastidip). This will be used on the window lines and pillars also. The roof rails and bottom scuttles were already done and not damaged so these won't need reapplication. Its a standard matte black


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

WTF what a state that was left in!
But what a cracking job:thumb: dunno why im so shocked,wouldn't expect anything less from yaself!


----------



## dak2v (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice work Matt the so called detailer who did the Porsche before you should be named & shamed so he doesn't try & con anyone on here


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

That's one hell of a turn round matt,I tip my hat in appreciation


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

orbital said:


> That's one hell of a turn round matt,I tip my hat in appreciation


Thank you sir, hope you appreciated the sofa and heating, been a long time coming hey?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*Dechrome update*

Here are some images of the porker when it came back last week. There were 4 coats of cardip matte black applied and cured with the IR lights. It was done properly this time, masking up properly to finish the interior chrome lines as well, it really sets the car off i must admit













At the same time i readied the volvo for a front end gloss film. The car had already been polished and protected with opticoat and optigloss, again cured with the IR lights. Wheels were done with oc also


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

budget tyres on a cayenne! lol


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

alexharvey said:


> budget tyres on a cayenne! lol


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

Once again matt thank you for everything and also matt at Cardip for a fantastic job i just wish the job would would have been easier for you both and i will have to drop by and go through a few washing/polishing techniques 

cheers pal


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

alexharvey said:


> budget tyres on a cayenne! lol


That's what i was thinking such a powerful motor with some quite shockingly bad tyres. I had a set of these that came fitted to the wifes peugeot 206 alloys, they only done 2000 miles in 2 years before i had to throw them away due to giant cracks appearing.

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Sunny/SN3970.htm

But a beautiful turn around though:thumb:


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the critique on the tyres guys they were on the car when i purchased it and i dont have £250 a corner to get any better although why i feel the need to justify it is beyond me the wheels are my next part of the project and will look forward to your comments/feedback when requested


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

great work matt.

Sooooo Whens the next open day, we need to see your new unit


----------

